# [ 2014 ] juicers



## easyrider (May 30, 2014)

Im not sure I like juice enough to purchase a $400 juicer but have been talked into trying juicing. Anyone have an opinion on juicing ? or juicers ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## BevL (May 30, 2014)

Perhaps you've searched and are looking for more or current information but there have been quite a few threads on juicers over the last few years.  

I have a nutribullet, not a juicer but only $100. I can't figure out the point of throwing out the fibre, but that's just me.


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2014)

Personally I prefer to eat the whole fruit/vegetable.  Much more satisfying.

When you juice you remove the fiber, which is what makes the whole fruit/vegetable more satisfying. And if you're concerned about calorie intake, you're taking in more calories with the juice than with a piece of whole fruit/vegetable.

Well, you did ask for opinions.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 30, 2014)

Consumer Reports did a report on juicers.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 30, 2014)

*refurbished appliances*

i try to buy refurbished appliances when it makes sense.  no real difference and significant savings.

stephen


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2014)

What kind of juice mixes well with Crown Royal?


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2014)

I juice and use a Breville juicer. It allows me to easily consume vegetables in quantity (sans fiber which can be gotten form other sources) and certain veggies that I would unlikely consume otherwise (Kale and Chard).

My current preferred juice (drinking right now) - mostly organic:
Pre-washed SuperGreens (Kale, Spinach, Chard)
Carrots
Celery
Cucumber
Lemon (including rind)
Ginger root

I get a big bag of SuperGreens (organic) from Costco as not much juice is produced. I get the sweetness from the carrots so no longer add apples.

I mix it 1:1 with organic coconut water.
Robin won't touch it...

I have been doing it for a while and drink for lunch along with 6oz protein.

Recently (in line with the McDonald thread) - for the past couple of weeks - we have gone on a strict detox diet (Dr Hyman) and cut out all diary, wheat (gluten), added sugar, starchy vegetables, white carbs, and importantly processed foods.
30 min of gentle exercise in the morning, and supplements (chromium, lipoic acid, cinnamon, zinc, Vit D3, catechins, magnesium citrate, fish oil, multivitamin) and PGX fiber before each meal.  For breakfast we drink a detox smoothy that is very satisfying (tough at first, but now crave) and keeps me full until lunch (salad or juice - as above- with 6oz protein).

The smoothy contains frozen blueberries, frozen cranberries, avocado, 4 different seeds (soaked), almonds, walnuts, raw almond butter, extra virgin coconut butter, unsweetened almond milk, lemon w/ rind, and water. Blended using a high-speed blender (also Breville). We prepare the night before and store in refrigerator - so ready to go in morning.

In 18 days - I have lost 12 pounds, my blood sugar has dropped 10 points, and my systolic BP has dropped 20 points and my diastolic BP has dropped 10 points.  MORE IMPORTANT - I feel years younger.  Seriously... I am shocked how much better I feel, I sleep better, and have more energy. (no more grunting when I get up from a chair...)

I am not sure if it is the diary, or the wheat (gluten) - but the inflammation (aches) I had been feeling in my body has gone away.  I feel like a new person.  You can poo-poo this all you want, but I am now a true believer.  You are what you eat (and not all calories are the same) - and that includes the animal and vegetable sources as well. (e.g. no more farmed fish - seeing a video on farmed Talapia almost made me puke)

First step - get rid of all added sugar and processed foods...

Friends of ours have given up juicing (too much work/cleaning) and are now just blending - if you do this (way more fiber) - get a high-speed blender like a Vita-Mix - expensive - but it will blend anything (including an iPad....).


----------



## SMHarman (May 30, 2014)

Keep an Eye out for vitamix on sale in Williams Sonoma. 

It keeps the pulp. Works well sturdy reliable American made and can do more than smoothies. You can make soup in the think and it heats with the speed of the blender. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2014)

Dave, what Breville model do you have ? My wife wanted me to get the 840xl juicer blender. My problem is justifying the cost of the machine at $475 from amazon. I guess you end up with a blender and a juicer. 

Thanks for posting your juice results. Im a real skeptic when I read reviews but value the reviews here as more realistic or authentic. 

This all came about from my wifes bunko group. One of the gals has bought this juicer because its the one from some movie. Anyway, they reported feeling better. 

Bev, if its up to me I like Jack LaLain or nutra bullet so I would go that route but its not really up to me. or is it

Jim, your back I see. How was Asia ? There is only one juice that mixes with Crown. Its fermented blue agave juice. Equal parts of both make a beverage called the crazy train.  Thanks for the Friday evening beverage idea. 

Bill


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2014)

You may want to watch Woot, as I've seen these show up once in awhile...here's one that was ~$80.  Not sure if it's the model you'd be interested in.  And I think they're refurbed.  However, I got a refurbed Breville coffee maker there over a year ago for about 1/4 retail and love it.

P.S.  Go to the 'community' tab to read what people say about it, and there are a couple of videos.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 30, 2014)

If I were to choose one - I would buy a good VitaMix and blend, and spend the money (but need to stick to it to make it worth while - like most things). I was truly amazed when I saw our friends' blending their concoction (they add super greens).  It doesn't have a sharp blade - it just spins really friggin fast with high impact. There is a YouTube video where a guy blends an iPad.

Our Breville blender works well - the nuts and seeds need to be well macerated and it does an okay job.  It is a Model BBL605XL - I bought on Amazon.

I bought the standard Breville juice - the juice machine as shown in the juice movie.

All in all - juicing involves more prep and cleaning - it just separates the fiber - so as I said - I can drink a large bag of super greens - which would be hard to eat.

No matter - cutting out sugar and white carbs, and apparently diary for me, will go a long way to better health thru improved metabolism (maintaining steady insulin levels)


----------



## MuranoJo (May 31, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Recently (in line with the McDonald thread) - for the past couple of weeks - we have gone on a strict detox diet (Dr Hyman) and cut out all diary, wheat (gluten), added sugar, starchy vegetables, white carbs, and importantly processed foods.
> 30 min of gentle exercise in the morning, and supplements...
> In 18 days - I have lost 12 pounds, my blood sugar has dropped 10 points, and my systolic BP has dropped 20 points and my diastolic BP has dropped 10 points.  MORE IMPORTANT - I feel years younger.  Seriously... I am shocked how much better I feel, I sleep better, and have more energy. (no more grunting when I get up from a chair...)
> 
> I am not sure if it is the diary, or the wheat (gluten) - but the inflammation (aches) I had been feeling in my body has gone away.  I feel like a new person.  You can poo-poo this all you want, but I am now a true believer.



I'd be the last to poo-poo the diet you mentioned, as I've also had similar results with a similar diet, including improvement with minor digestive issues. However, you can get the same benefits without juicing--it's worked for me.
I do enjoy cheese for calcium, plus almond milk has more calcium than milk per 8 oz.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2014)

Juicers?  Oh, I like this topic ... I seem to have a collection of them ... ranging from cheapie-centrifugal style to $2500 Norwalk cold-press.  While I _love_ the juice produced by the Norwalk -- my single-most favorite juicer is the Omega 8004 slow-auger unit ($~270).  

FWIW, I tend to "eat my fruits" and "juice my veggies."  I consume lots of green veggies via juicing:  kale, romaine, cucumber, celery, etc.  The health benefits I've gained are amazing as related to blood pressure, initial weight loss, reduced inflammation, fewer bruises, skirting flu/cold season, etc.  And my skin?  Fabulous!  Really great!

I consider my centrifugal units to be "entry level" juicers appropriate for testing the lifestyle and/or used for travel.   I keep one stored in my Owner's Locker in Orlando.  On the plus side, they are generally the least expensive place to start and they are quick. Some are easy to pack in your checked airline baggage.  (I have one that travels often -- but also seems to trigger a note from TSA of hand-inspected luggage.)  On the downsides, they can be noisy (sounds like a small airplane engine running in your kitchen), the basket-blade can become a chore to clean and most don't handle leafy greens or soft fruits/veggies well.  Some evaluations express concern for side-effects of the rapidly spinning basket-blade: increased oxidization of the juice, negative charging (?), etc.

In the mid-range are the slow auger, masticating juicers (~$300-$500?).  These will grind and press the foods simultaneously to separate the juice from the fiber.  The resulting waste is _much_ dryer than the Centrifugal-style units.  The units easily handle a wide range of food types from hard veggies (carrots), fibrous types (celery), leafy (romaine) and even wheat grass.  Juice quality is much higher than with the centrifugal but sometimes can be challenged by either froth or pulp that slips past the mesh screen.   I often use mine for secondary tasks like making sorbet from frozen bananas and fruits.   Clean up is a snap -- which is why it is my favorite.  It is a perfect balance between great juice and "I'm willing to use it!"  

Norwalk Cold Press:  Hands down -- best juice.  Handles everything but the wheat grass ... but is a royal pain to clean.  Any juicing task becomes a commitment of 45-60 minutes from start to end.  My entire kitchen is involved in the process and sometimes that also includes the ceiling.  Ugh.  I love it and it is wonderful ... but I'm easily overwhelmed by the work.

Vitamix:  My ultra-blender!  While not a juicer I saw it mentioned earlier and I've got to admit: If pressed for time, I'm far more apt to throw some greens and flaxseed into my Vitamix for a quick smoothie than I am to use the Norwalk.  The Vitamix has earned its keep and I simply love it.  Clean up is a snap.

The bottom line?  The _best_ juicer is _the one you'll use_!  If I could have only one -- I'd choose my Omega and then try to sneak my Vitamix along with justification that the Vitamix is a _blender_ not a _juicer_.  

Here is to your health!


----------



## CarolF (May 31, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Im not sure I like juice enough to purchase a $400 juicer but have been talked into trying juicing. Anyone have an opinion on juicing ? or juicers ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



I think you should show your wife the Vorwerk Thermomix.  With your interest in health, food and cooking from scratch you could buy one machine that does more than just juicing.  The only problem is the price.


----------



## ScubaKat (May 31, 2014)

I agree with the suggestion of keeping an eye on WOOT and Amazon.. I bought the Breville 900hz model for around $120 on Amazon during a daily special.. It has yet come out of the box though.  I do use my blender daily for green smoothies.. Have lost 20lbs coupled with going to the gym and being more active.  I am fine with fruit but just bad about eating my veggies.. Throwing it in the blender in the morning is just so much more tasty and easy.  I am drooling over the Vitamix.  Waiting for my blender to die so I can justify buying it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 31, 2014)

muranojo said:


> I'd be the last to poo-poo the diet you mentioned, as I've also had similar results with a similar diet, including improvement with minor digestive issues. However, you can get the same benefits without juicing--it's worked for me.
> I do enjoy cheese for calcium, plus almond milk has more calcium than milk per 8 oz.



Sorry for the confusion - I wasn't attributing my health benefits to juicing - I attribute it to my diet. I started juicing separately (about 3 months) from the start of diet (3weeks ago from tomorrow).

Today was Blood Pressure and Sugar testing day... Simply amazing - my BP is 110/66 !!! This is down from 145/85.  My fasting glucose is 96 - down from 114 in just 3 weeks.  That is remarkable!


----------



## easyrider (May 31, 2014)

Thanks Rhonda. I was looking at the Breville products and it seems they only have a one year warranty. After watching you tube reviews for an hour I think were leaning towards a vitamix. Maybe even a Ninja blender dealio. The Omega juicer looks awesome but it also looked like a very slow go but its also still in the running as one of our friends swears by theirs.

Thanks Everyone

Bill


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I was looking at the Breville products and it seems they only have a one year warranty.


The Omega 8004 offers a 15-yr warranty 

As long as you are watching YouTube vides, be sure to watch some from John Kohler of  Discount Juicers.  He has likely reviewed just about every type out there?  One to get you started : http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OZLSPmKZchQ


----------



## Gracey (May 31, 2014)

David,  you are an inspiration to me!  I have read eat to live, the china study, forks over knives, the blood sugar solution...  Your results are exactly what all those books preach about.  Congratulations! :whoopie:


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 1, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry for the confusion - I wasn't attributing my health benefits to juicing - I attribute it to my diet. I started juicing separately (about 3 months) from the start of diet (3weeks ago from tomorrow).
> 
> Today was Blood Pressure and Sugar testing day... Simply amazing - my BP is 110/66 !!! This is down from 145/85.  My fasting glucose is 96 - down from 114 in just 3 weeks.  That is remarkable!



Congratulations!  I know it takes some determination to do this, but so good to hear the results, so well worth it.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi,
We eat a mostly no sugar, completely no gluten, starchy carbs diet and have both a juicer and a vitamix.
We use the vitamix at least every day and the juicer pretty regularly. we have the Hurom (same as omega vert) slow juicer. It is a slow juicer and will do all veggies well. 
I can drink a lot of kale and celery in the form of a juice, less in a smoothie, and even less in my stir fry

The experts say to blend (smoothie) your fruits so the you get the pulp that slows the insulin reaction and
Juice your veggies so that they are ready to be easily digested.

Sugar really is the enemy. Your immune systems shuts off for a time when you eat sugar. Do whatever you can to try and reduce sugar consumption.
Juicing can really up your nutrition as can blending and if they enable you to reduce sugar than even better


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. We ended up purchasing a vitamix 5200 from the vitamix website linked from the blender babe website. Its a refurb for $299 with a 5 year warranty. We used the link off the blender babe site to get free shipping which saves $25. 

After watching the you tube videos were pumped to try out the vitamix. 

http://www.blenderbabes.com/blender...-certified-reconditioned-refurbished-vitamix/


Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2014)

What protein do you eat or drink, David?  

I am very impressed with your results.  My sister has been doing this for about two weeks and looks great.  She is after me to try it myself.  I have a Vitamix.  I need to do something other than homemade strawberry milkshakes with that thing. 

Her aches and pains have almost entirely disappeared.  She had quite a few issues with her feet and lower back.  I have inflammation in the trochanter, and I am almost 60, so I think it's a good idea to try something like she is doing.  She cut out meat and almost all protein completely, though.  Not sure how I feel about no protein.  I think she adds Juice Plus shake mix to her smoothies in the morning and night.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi RickandCindy23,
in general people need meat protein. We eat grass fed beef and pastured pork and chicken (meat and eggs). Pastured meat has the right balance of omega fats and gives you all of the necessary fat soluble vitamins. Feeding cattle corn makes them sick and us too.

As I said, sugar is the killer. If you cut out sugar and the processed foods that contain sugar you will usually see the aches and pains disappear quickly. Gluten, from wheat, rye, and barley are inflammatory and so will also cause joint pain. I stay away from all grain, the gluten containing ones as well as corn, rice, potato, quinoa etc.

Use honey for your sweetener or pure maple syrup in moderation.

Most people eat too little fat so add butter to your coffee, eat spoonfuls of coconut oil and eat the fatty portions of grass fed meats. I know that most people think that fat makes you fat but it is not so. Sugar and things that your body treats like sugar (starches,grains) is what makes us fat and gives us joint pain.

Also, when you remove sugar from your diet you taste buds wake up and all of a sudden everything tastes fantastic.

happy eating.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 2, 2014)

TSPam said:


> Hi RickandCindy23,
> in general people need meat protein. We eat grass fed beef and pastured pork and chicken (meat and eggs). Pastured meat has the right balance of omega fats and gives you all of the necessary fat soluble vitamins. Feeding cattle corn makes them sick and us too.
> 
> As I said, sugar is the killer. If you cut out sugar and the processed foods that contain sugar you will usually see the aches and pains disappear quickly. Gluten, from wheat, rye, and barley are inflammatory and so will also cause joint pain. I stay away from all grain, the gluten containing ones as well as corn, rice, potato, quinoa etc.
> ...



Isn't it amazing?    Once you kick the sugar, all of a sudden veggies are a treat.  I was eating a couple of cups of veggies with most meals when I did this and really didn't crave sugar after 3 or 4 days.  (Gonna get back to this this week.  Now that I've been away a while, I know what I need to be healthy.)

And, as to protein, yes, definitely don't move away from that.  Agree with all you've said, Pam.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 2, 2014)

The blender babes website also gives you a $25 free gift. Im not sure what it is but I just emailed my receipt to their site. There are many recipes on their page that include healthy designer cocktails.  So, free shipping and free gift.

On the blender babes facebook page they have group detox classes for free. One of these classes starts today. There was also a link to ifit that has a promo on the sony mp4. This is the waterproof cordless fast charging design that slips behind the ear so there is no cord like on an ipod. The cost was about $80 but included a bunch of free stuff from ifit. 

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wonderful advice.  

My sister is really pushing a vegan diet with nothing but fruits and vegetables, and of course the smoothies with Juice Plus shake powder.  I think she uses coconut milk and just berries for the smoothies.  

I don't know that I could do things like she does, but I am willing to try anything to relieve the pain I have.  Your suggestions appeal more to me than hers.  

How do you know the meat you buy is pasture fed? 



TSPam said:


> Hi RickandCindy23,
> in general people need meat protein. We eat grass fed beef and pastured pork and chicken (meat and eggs). Pastured meat has the right balance of omega fats and gives you all of the necessary fat soluble vitamins. Feeding cattle corn makes them sick and us too.
> 
> As I said, sugar is the killer. If you cut out sugar and the processed foods that contain sugar you will usually see the aches and pains disappear quickly. Gluten, from wheat, rye, and barley are inflammatory and so will also cause joint pain. I stay away from all grain, the gluten containing ones as well as corn, rice, potato, quinoa etc.
> ...


----------



## TSPam (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,
If you have a whole foods near you the butcher will know or the package will say pastured. At Whole foods I think it is 5+ that you want on the animal welfare scale on every package.

 Many grocery stores have a section in the meat department that will have some pre-packaged meat right from the supplier and it will have info on it regarding grass fed/ pastured. I then look up their web site because like timeshare sales people, not everything on a food package is clear or the truth!

If you live where there is farmland near by you may have a farmer that has pastured animals that you can buy direct from or join a CSA (community supported agriculture) to get fresh organic vegetables along with meat.

happy eating


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 2, 2014)

Loops said:


> David,  you are an inspiration to me!  I have read eat to live, the china study, forks over knives, the blood sugar solution...  Your results are exactly what all those books preach about.  Congratulations! :whoopie:



Thanks - In the long run be an inspiration for yourself - it is very challenging to break the sugar addiction and all the temptations around us all the time.



muranojo said:


> Congratulations!  I know it takes some determination to do this, but so good to hear the results, so well worth it.



Thanks - it will be an ongoing battle for quite some time.  But, I feel so good it is worth it.  I have exercised before and never felt this good.  I also dropped weight via Atkins (many years ago) and never felt this great.



rickandcindy23 said:


> What protein do you eat or drink, David?
> 
> I am very impressed with your results.  My sister has been doing this for about two weeks and looks great.  She is after me to try it myself.  I have a Vitamix.  I need to do something other than homemade strawberry milkshakes with that thing.
> 
> Her aches and pains have almost entirely disappeared.  She had quite a few issues with her feet and lower back.  I have inflammation in the trochanter, and I am almost 60, so I think it's a good idea to try something like she is doing.  She cut out meat and almost all protein completely, though.  Not sure how I feel about no protein.  I think she adds Juice Plus shake mix to her smoothies in the morning and night.



For protein we eat - wild caught fish, 'organic' chicken (mostly) and beef (ones that are fed what nature intended them to eat - grasses) and tofu (in Pho with mushrooms and veggies).  Luckily I have lots of healthy options to choose from at my work.  They are into healthy eating here - and we have many vegetarians.

Do not cut out protein or good fats.  Reduce (drastically) your carbs (and no bad carbs), no added sugar, no bad fats, no MSG, get rid of processed foods, and cut out diary and starchy veggies.  Try the detox shake - as mentioned previously  - for breakfast (need good blender). I can get exact amounts from Robin if you want.

Take PGX fiber (w/ plenty of water) 15 mins before every meal.  Also, take supplements: chromium, lipoic acid, cinnamon, green tea extract (w/ cathecins), D3, good Fish oil, magnesium citrate, multivitamin w/ zinc.  Gentle exercise (walking, etc) for 30 mins when you get up.  Some of these are for insulin control - bottom-line is controlling sugar intake (all forms), and no added sugar (including sweeteners) - or processed foods. Try it for 10 days or longer (no cheating) - do not allow yourself to become hungry (meaning keep source of good foods around you).  If you have soreness from inflammation (etc) - I think you will be amazed.  

It is true - even broccoli tastes sweet now. And sweet things are almost too sweet now.

I hope you meant coconut water and not coconut milk.  I would not suggest any powders (even Juice Plus) during the detox breakfast drink.  Also, coconut water is high in sugar - so be careful there.  Read and understand what ingredients are in your foods.  If you can't understand it - then it should not go in your body.

I had my follow-up physical today to go over lab results (taken after 12 days on detox diet), and my doc lowered my BP medication dose as it was getting too low - 115/59 (pre-diet 138/85).  My official fasting glucose was 87 (down from 114). My thyroid levels normal (improved).  Still need to improve my VAP Cholesterol profile (reduce bad, increase good), but that takes time.

More importantly - I am totally amazed on how great I feel.  It has been just 21 days (hard to believe).  Apparently it is true - you are what you eat.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Omega Masticating Juicer*

I really love our Omega Masticating Juicer.  

This is my favorite recipe.  It makes a pitcher full (4-5 servings)
I got it from the sick fat and nearly dead guy 

4 cucumbers
4 Fuji apples
10 kale leaves and stems
3 handfuls of parsley
1 lemon


----------



## Patri (Jun 5, 2014)

But the word 'masticating'! Just reminds me of a cow.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 5, 2014)

Patri said:


> But the word 'masticating'! Just reminds me of a cow.


Yep, funny choice of words on Omega's part -- but when you watch one in action, I think you might agree it "fits."  The machine _chews_ through the food slowly, purposefully and with very little waste.  

Any juicer can be fun to watch!  I even enjoyed waiting for my 'Dr.'s Orders!" green juice from Wholefoods Market yesterday.  (I was on the road and didn't have a chance to make my own juice -- I love that WFM had a juice bar!)


----------



## gvic (Jun 7, 2014)

*Checkout Wolfgang Puck's "Quad Chop" Blender/Chopper*

Happy Cooking ! ! !

http://www.hsn.com/todays-special


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 7, 2014)

*using the Champion Juicer-*



jehb2 said:


> I really love our Omega Masticating Juicer.
> 
> This is my favorite recipe.  It makes a pitcher full (4-5 servings)
> I got it from the sick fat and nearly dead guy
> ...



following the same diet, bought a 2yr old Champion juicer. Added ginger, parsley, sometimes beets, spinach.

carrots.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jun 7, 2014)

rhonda said:


> Juicers?  Oh, I like this topic ... I seem to have a collection of them ... ranging from cheapie-centrifugal style to $2500 Norwalk cold-press.  While I _love_ the juice produced by the Norwalk -- my single-most favorite juicer is the Omega 8004 slow-auger unit ($~270).
> 
> FWIW, I tend to "eat my fruits" and "juice my veggies."  I consume lots of green veggies via juicing:  kale, romaine, cucumber, celery, etc.  The health benefits I've gained are amazing as related to blood pressure, initial weight loss, reduced inflammation, fewer bruises, skirting flu/cold season, etc.  And my skin?  Fabulous!  Really great!
> 
> ...



I'm curious Rhonda about you owning a Norwalk.  Did you have cancer?  (I own one too and had ovarian cancer.)


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2014)

*Woot Has Juicers For Sale Today*

For those of you who might be interested, just noticed that Woot has 4 styles of refurbed juicers on sale today.

As mentioned in a previous post, I purchased a refurbed Breville coffee maker/grinder over a year ago and it still works great.


----------



## RichardL (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys for the recipe. Have a Vita Mix and it is impressive, but when I am in a hurry a reach for the nutriBullet.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 15, 2014)

Our vitamix arrived last Wednesday. We had planned to begin a detox juice diet from the blender babes website. We also planned on making healthy beverages.
So far...
Friends showed up and we ended up making some really great cocktails. Today I was asked to make ice cream. I tried the non sugar recipe and found it bland but as soon as I added 1/2 cup of sugar to the ice cream we really had a treat.

Monday were heading to costco and maybe to a nutrition shop to get our ingredients for our detox. The detox is 5 juices a day for 5 day. There is a few days of prep that we were doing with the allowance of a bit of alcohol. So Tuesday is d day.

Bill


----------



## rhonda (Oct 17, 2015)

Bumping an old thread ... WOOT has many juicers and blenders on sale now though Oct 22!
http://www.woot.com/plus/blenders-juicers-1?ref=cnt_wp_6


----------



## rhonda (Oct 21, 2020)

Bumping an old thread again ... WOOT has an excellent masticating juicer on sale today, the Omega VRT350 for $199 (regularly $260).  10 year warranty!  Solid product!  (I have an older Omega and it keeps rocking!)
Link: https://www.woot.com/offers/omega-heavy-duty-dual-stage-juicer-23?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_5


----------

